# Dialer 090090001100 + Trojaner: TR/DLdr.Small.op



## Misirlou (3 August 2004)

Hallo!

Meine Mutter hat auf der Suche nach Gedichten im Netz an der falschen Stelle OK getippt, was leider erst auf der nächsten Telefon-Rg. aufgefallen ist. Dort erscheinen zwei Posten à 29.90 von insgesamt knapp vier Minuten Dauer. 

Ich hab mich an ihrem Rechner auf die Suche begeben und in der Programmliste ein Programm, das sich einfach "Gedichte" nennt, gefunden. Die Verknüpfung führt allerdings ins Nichts (fehlende Verknüpfung: -2-ged-0-0.exe)
Die Seite über die sie den Dialer bekommen hat:

http://www........to/?kategorie=gd-18&d=3&ax=on

Dort findet sich kein Hinweis auf irgendwelche Kosten, die entstehen. Ist das legal? Für 29,90 hätte meine Mutter mit Sicherheit nicht zugestimmt! Mir scheint das ein bißchen zu wenig Information zu sein. 
Anbieter der Seite ist Global Netcom, ladungsfähige Adresse ist QuestNet. Wer ist denn da für was zuständig? 

Während ich am Rechner meiner Mutter saß, tauchten immerwieder doofe Popups auf, und ich habe dann den Trojaner TR/DLdr.Small.op gefunden. Besteht da ein Zusammenhang mit dem Dialer? Ist das Ding gefährlich oder nervt es nur mit Popups?

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wo ich anfangen soll: Trojaner entfernen oder als Beweis weiterhin sein Unwesen treiben lassen? Der Dialer scheint ja nicht mehr da zu sein, automatische Einwahl habe ich bis jetzt nicht festgestellt (oder erwartet uns auf der nächsten Rechnung wieder eine Überraschung?!).
Gibt es eine Chance das Geld zurück zu bekommen, oder ist der Zug abgefahren, weil meine Mutter ja schon irgendwie zugestimmt hat (auch wenn sie nicht wußte, was).
Ich hab eigentlich auch überhaupt eine Lust auf den Kram, wir fahren morgen in den Urlaub und ich würde meiner Mutter, die mich wie ein hilfloses Reh anguckt, am liebsten alles vor die Füße schmeißen. HIIIIILFE! :bigcry:

_URL  gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2004)

Misirlou schrieb:
			
		

> HIIIIILFE!


Der Preis wird evtl. auf der zuvor besuchten Website angezeigt - schaue Dir das mal auf w*w.ged*****.de an. Das Fenster, zu dem Du den Link gesetzt hattest, ist lediglich der Bezug des Dialers, den man mit "OK" bestätigen muss. Danach kommt noch einmal "OK" zur Aktivierung des Dialers und dann noch ein drittes Bestätigungsfenster, in dem vor dem Verbindungsaufbau der Preis steht.

Der bei der RegTP eingetragene Registrierungsverpflichtete ist der Dialerhersteller und Inhaber der 0900er Nummer. Das Projekt selbst läuft über den "Zwischenhändler" Global Netcom und von da aus über einen Webmaster, der für den Inhalt verantwortlich ist.

Wenn Deine Mutter nun absichtlich den Dialer verwendet hat, dann wird man ihr hier nicht viel zur Einstellung der Forderung raten können.

Ob ein Bezug zu dem Trojaner besteht, kann man so aus der Ferne nicht feststellen - evtl. Behauptungen, dass der zufällig gefundene Trojaner und der Dialer etwas miteinander zu tun haben, halte ich für sehr gewagt. Trotzdem hatte gerade dieser Dialerhersteller erst kürzlich ein Problem im Zusammenhang mit Einwahlen über einen Trojaner.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 August 2004)

Schau Dir die angegebene Domain www...to mal ohne das Anhängsel hintendran an. Dann öffnet sich ein Bezugsfenster und hinter den Anbieterinformationen verbirgt sich dann der eigentliche Anbieter aus Hameln. Der hat es übrigens zur Kunstform erhoben, überhaupt kein Portal (und damit Angebot) zu erstellen, sondern verlinkt seine Domains direkt auf den Dialer. Ob das so in Ordnung ist, darf bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2004)

@HDUS, wie darf man das verstehen? Gibt es hier gar keine Eingangsseite, wie www.gedi****.de? Kannste mir die URL nochmal PNen?


----------



## Misirlou (3 August 2004)

Ich bin schwer begeistert, wie schnell man hier Antwort bekommt!

Ich habe mal versucht den Weg meiner Mutter nachzuvollziehen:
Sie hat bei Google "geburtstags Sprüche" (praktisch, dass sie ihre Verlaufslisten etc. nie löscht!) eingegeben, gleich das erste Suchergebnis: "www.......tv/rede_geburtstags_sprueche_50.html" (oder auch mit anderen Erweiterungen) ist ein Treffer. 
Klickt man den Link öffnet sich neben der „gewünschten“ Seite noch h........de. Da habe ich einen recht deutlichen Hinweis auf Kosten gefunden, bei Sp..... trotz intensiver Betrachtung allerdings nichts. Unter den AGBs lediglich folgenden Hinweis:
Punkt 4.8: Die Abrechnung erfolgt über eine Mehrwertrufnummer und wird über die Telefonrechnung verrechnet. Die Preise entnehmen Sie bitte den Informationen innerhalb des Tools.
Das kann doch unmöglich als Info langen??? Oder bin ich genauso blind wie meine Mutter? 
Möchte man die Seite verlassen - das "Angebot" also NICHT in Anspruch nehmen- öffnet sich ein Popup mit dem Bezug vom Dialer. 
Meine Mutter hat außerdem erklärt, dass sie, nachdem sie "ok" getippt hat, auf eine Seite geleitet wurde, wo sie sich registrieren (?) sollte, das wollte sie nicht und hat den Vorgang abgebrochen. Da war der Dialer aber offensichtlich schon aktiv. Und weil sie das alles irgendwie verwirrt hat, hat sie das selbe dann gleich noch einmal versucht. Ich würde ja gerne einen Selbstversuch starten, aber das Risiko scheint mir zu groß. Schon blöd, dass sie nicht mehr genau sagen kann, an welcher Stelle der Aktion die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde und der Dialer sich eingewählt hat. 
@ Reducal: Ich würde sehr gerne zu meiner Mutter gehen und ihr sagen, dass das alles keinen Sinn macht. Aber dann ich möchte auch sicher sein, dass da alles „rechtmäßig“ zugegangen ist und Naivität und eine gewisse Einfalt (Entschuldigung, Mama) nicht die einzige Erklärung sind....
Ich weiß nicht welcher schlaue Mensch gesagt hat: Da ich keine Zeit habe einen kurzen Brief zu schreiben, schreibe ich einen langen. 
In diesem Sinne entschuldigt alles überflüssige Geschwafel, für alle Hinweise und Ratschläge bin ich trotzdem extrem dankbar! 

Uta

_ url gelöscht , siehe NUB _


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2004)

dein "sp......"-link schickt einen zu der Gedichte-Dialer-Seite, wenn ich auf refresh gehe, kann ich mir nacheinander die ganzen verschiedenen layouts der Seite ankucken (sieht jedes Mal anders aus).

Nett.

Hinweise für Unregelmässigkeiten fand ich erwartungsgemäss keine. 

Der Einwahlfenster-link-Rohling ist 
auf
http://ngf.next-1.de/************** ("Login Sendman") (3.1.2.302)

 reg-tp


----------



## Misirlou (3 August 2004)

@ "gast": Was heißt denn, du fandest erwartungsgemäß keine Hinweise auf Unregelmäßigkeiten? Dass der Dialer registriert ist, wußte ich ja schon. 
Heißt das, es ist  legal, lediglich in den AGBs darauf hinzuweisen, dass irgendwo im "Tool" selbst ein Hinweis auf die konkreten Kosten zu finden ist? 
Was mache ich mit dem Einwahlfenster-link-Rohling? 

Wünsche allen eine schöne Woche, werde nach dem Urlaub wieder reinschauen
Uta


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2004)

Misirlou schrieb:
			
		

> @ "gast": Was heißt denn, du fandest erwartungsgemäß keine Hinweise auf Unregelmäßigkeiten? Dass der Dialer registriert ist, wußte ich ja schon.


sorry, ich hatte den Ironiehinweis vergessen... Registriert heisst nicht "keine Unregelmässigkeiten" - aber, wie geschrieben, ich fand keine besonderen Auffälligkeiten. Was ich von diesen dialern halte, insbesondere im Hinblick auf 





			
				Misirlou schrieb:
			
		

> lediglich in den AGBs darauf hinzuweisen, dass irgendwo im "Tool" selbst ein Hinweis auf die konkreten Kosten zu finden ist?


 ist was anderes, hilft Dir aber erst einmal nicht weiter.
Ich fürchte, in diesem Fall wurde die Unwissenheit eines users ausgenutzt von den bestens organisierten und durch eine starke Lobby vertretenen Mehrwertediensteanbieter. Das das möglich ist, ist übel.


----------



## Misirlou (13 September 2004)

*Erfolg!!*

 meine Mutter hat es tatsächlich geschafft! 
Obwohl der Fall ja eigentlich hoffnungslos aussah, hat meine Mutter jeweils ein Schreiben an die Telekom und and die Regulierungsbehörde geschickt und ihrem Unmut kräftig Luft gemacht. 
Zitat aus dem Antwortschreiben der RegTP:
"In dem von Ihnen vorgetragenen Fall hat die Firma Questnet die Registrierungen ihrer Internet-Dialer rückwirkend zurückgenommen. ... Nach Auffassung der RegTP besteht für Forderungen, die durch Dialer aufgekommen sind, keine Zahlungsverpflichtung, wenn deren Registrierungen zurückgenommen wurden."
Die Gutschrift von der Telekom ist auch schon da.
Also: Immer käftig meckern, egal wie die Erfolgsaussichten sind. Manchmal findet sich unverhofft eine Lösung... 

Viel Erfolg witerhin

Uta


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2004)

Gratulation zum für die Betroffenen günstigen Ausgang der Sache... Ich wusste gar nicht, dass  Q1/Questnet  auch Gebrüder-Schm***-Dialer   selbständig zurück gezogen hat... Au weia, au weia, au weia... 
Mit welchen Dialern werden eigentlich die Provisionen für die angeschlossenen Webmaster finanziert? Oder fallen etwa gar keine an? Oder reicht das, was "trotz allem" überwiesen wird? Nur gut, dass ich mir darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen muss...


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Mit welchen Dialern werden eigentlich die Provisionen für die angeschlossenen Webmaster finanziert? Oder fallen etwa gar keine an? Oder reicht das, was "trotz allem" überwiesen wird?


Wen fragst Du? Ob QN manchmal hier noch reinschaut?


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2004)

*Utas Mutter*

Hallo Uta, oder wer auch immer mir vielleicht helfen kann,
ich habe den selben Blödsinn wie Deine Mutter gemacht, bloß dass ich nach Vornamen suchte. Ich habe nach 6 Sek. (Lt. Telecomrechnung abgebrochen) und soll jetzt 26,60 bezahlen. Irgenwo in dem ganzen gewusel (ich blicke da auch nicht mehr durch)  stand dass alles angeblich kostenfrei ist . Ich glaube das war nach dem OK, ich habe aber trotzdem abgebrochen. Ich trau mich auch nicht mehr OK einzutippen und will lieber kein Risiko eingehen. 
Nun meine Frage: Was hat denn Deine Mutter geschrieben, was so einen Eindruck gemacht hat, so daß sie die Kosten zurückbekommen hat? Kannst Du mir das bitte zumailen. Ich weiss nämlich nicht wie ich was, wie bei wem beweisen kann, außer meine Blödheit.


----------



## Der Jurist (15 September 2004)

@ doris

Bitte melde Dich hier an, dann kannst Du Uta eine PN - Persönliche Nachricht - senden. E-Mail-Adresse werden hier für gewöhnlich gelöscht oder willst Du, dass in Zukunft Dein Postfach wegen Spam überquillt?


----------



## Werner (20 September 2004)

*090090001100*

Hallo Misirlou,
ich habe dein Problem mit Interesse verfolgt, da ich das gleiche Problem habe. Bei mir hat meine Tochter wiederholt auf OK gedrückt und damit insgesamt 7 mal den Dialer aktiviert. Ich rechne also mit satten Forderungen. Dazu kommt, dass ich normalerweise mit DSL im Netz bin  und eigentlich keine Dialer fangen kann. Zufällig hat mein ISDN Kabel im Rechner gesteckt und den Dialer aktiviert. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mir den Text, den du an die Regulierungsbeörde geschrieben hast, senden könntest. Wir haben keinerlei Daten aus dem Dialer empfangen!

Werner


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 September 2004)

@ Werner,

wozu? Es geht hier um die Rufnummer 0900-90001100?



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Registrierung wurde auf Antrag des Registrierverpflichteten rückwirkend zurückgenommen.


siehe:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...sStartDS=1&sScriptID=65&rufnummer=90090001100

Damit besteht keine Zahlungspflicht! Einspruch an die Telekom (belegbar, also Einschreiben mit Rueckschein), und Aufrechnen gegen die naechste Forderung der Telekom, wenn schon gezahlt. 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2004)

aktuell führt der eingangs erwähnte weiter-to-link übrigens zum 090090001530 (dem Dialer für alle Fälle???). Die aktuelle ieloader.dll (geändert 3.9.2004, siehe key.one2b***.de/soft/ieloader.cab ) löst aber bei mir keinen Trojaneralarm aus. Es muss eine ältere Version gewesen sein (oder mein Virenprogramm hat die neue Version noch nicht)


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*090090001100*

Lieber TSCoreNinja,
was heißt das für mich, ich habe noch nicht gezahlt. Kann ich den Betrag einfach von der Rechnung abziehen. Gibt es etwas, das ich zu beweisen hätte? Und wie reagiere ich auf Forderungen des Dialer-"Besitzers"???

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*090090001100*

Lieber TSCoreNinja, 
was heißt das für mich, ich habe noch nicht gezahlt. Kann ich den Betrag einfach von der Rechnung abziehen. Gibt es etwas, das ich zu beweisen hätte? Und wie reagiere ich auf Forderungen des Dialer-"Besitzers"??? 

Werner


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2004)

*Re: 090090001100*



			
				Werner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie reagiere ich auf Forderungen des Dialer-"Besitzers"???
> Werner





			
				regtp schrieb:
			
		

> Abschaltung der Rufnummern, Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 10.03.04 (Hintergrund: Registrierungen für Dialer über diese Rufnummern wurden auf Antrag des *Registrierverpflichteten* rückwirkend zurückgenommen.)


der hat doch den Abrechnungsstopp selbst initiiert !?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 September 2004)

*Re: 090090001100*



			
				Werner1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich den Betrag einfach von der Rechnung abziehen. Gibt es etwas, das ich zu beweisen hätte?


Nein, beweisen muss man nichts, aber der T-Com muss schon mitgeteilt werden, warum *und vor allem welcher Posten* nicht gezahlt wird. Kurzes Schreiben, in dem auf die Ruecknahme der Registrierung hingewiesen wird, duerfte reichen.
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Werner (20 September 2004)

*090090001100*

Lieber TSCoreNinja und Aka-Aka,
ich möchte euch vielmals für eure Tips danken. Das wäre ansonsten ziemlich teuer geworden!!! 

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2004)

*Re: 090090001100*



			
				Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber TSCoreNinja und Aka-Aka,
> ich möchte euch vielmals für eure Tips danken. Das wäre ansonsten ziemlich teuer geworden!!!
> Werner


 Bedanke Dich doch auch beim GF M.C. der Firma questnet, am besten per PN an den user "qn"  (kleiner witz)


----------

